# AUSTRALIA || THE CITIES



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

Adelaide
































































Brisbane





























































































Canberra



























































































Darwin





























Gold Coast



























































































Hobart























































Melbourne




































































































Perth




























































































































Sydney


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Really really really AWESOME!


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

again... :eek2:
*WWOOOWWWW*


----------



## pooja84 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the beautiful photos. Sydney is one of my dream destination.


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

gold coast is the best!!!


----------



## magnusiax (Apr 25, 2008)

My friend visited Perth two months ago and said it is a quite remote city. I was thinking maybe she did not explore the city much. I asked her about Swan River, beaches, bars and restaurant and about the Scarbourough and Cottlesloe Beach and said there is not much to tell. In my opinion, there is much to tell even with the plainest looking city; because you have the chance of being on a different culture and different place. I know there is more about Perth travel. Please do share any personal experience when you are in Perth, Australia. Personal and little unknown information; the travel itself, the transportation, the accommodation you have, etc. will be much appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

perth is different. somewhat plain and boring but perfect.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

What an amazing country that is AUSTRALIA! 

Recession free too, well more so than any other developed country.

wow !!!!!


----------



## Nenek Genit (May 2, 2008)

awesome,
more pics including smaller cities please :carrot:


----------



## TeslaCoil (Apr 27, 2009)

Any Tasmanian city?


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

TeslaCoil said:


> Any Tasmanian city?


yeah, look for the pictures under Hobart, which is Tasmania's capital city


----------



## Pimpmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

wow awsome photo's


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

Every Aussie city so different from each other & awesome in their own right. Luv 'em all.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

30 000 views. wow never knew this thread gets so many views


----------



## Smaaz (Jun 19, 2009)

I've spent the last 8 months in sydney - and I loved it. They really understand to mix up modern architecture and older buildings. Also the people where super friendly.


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

Fantastic pictures, I hope I will be able to visit Sydney soon ! Thanks.


----------



## wolflanz76 (Apr 15, 2009)

*HI*



pooja84 said:


> Thanks for the beautiful photos. Sydney is one of my dream destination.


+ 1


----------



## cozak (May 25, 2007)

I like Austrailia, friendly and beautiful.


----------



## Burden (Feb 18, 2008)

Edit


----------



## Burden (Feb 18, 2008)

Australian cities are world class:


----------

